# Cuboid Race thread



## KCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

A thread for Cuboid Solvers!


Feel free to join any time, its average of 5 for each event​

*Rules*
1. Be Honest, don't cheat
2. Do as little, or as many puzzles you want every round
3. Post your individual times and average
4. Post your average, your goal, and round number at the beginning of your post
5. If you get 3 results under your goal, you _GRADUATE_, and go for a lower goal


All scrambles will be generated from qqtimer

Rounds will end every Sunday

Good luck to all competitors!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

Round 1 Scrambles

3x3x1
1. U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 
2. U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 
3. R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 
4. L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 
5. U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 

3x3x2
1. U' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 
2. F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 
3. F2 B2 U F2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' F2 
4. R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' 
5. B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 

3x3x4
1. U2 u L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 S2 R2 U' u F2 U2 u2 R2 U2 L2 S2 U F2 M2 F2 U' u F2 R2 F2 R2 S2 L2 B2 L2 U' u' B2 U' u L2 B2 U2 u2 B2 U2 u' M2 B2 U2 
2. S2 M2 U2 u' M2 B2 R2 F2 U u2 R2 S2 U' F2 L2 U u' S2 U u2 R2 B2 U' u S2 R2 U' u' S2 L2 B2 u L2 F2 M2 F2 U' u L2 U' u B2 M2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 
3. R2 u' M2 B2 U2 u' S2 R2 F2 U u R2 U' u2 B2 L2 U u' F2 L2 U u' B2 U' S2 R2 U u2 S2 L2 U u' M2 F2 R2 U u B2 L2 U' u' L2 u2 S2 U2 L2 U2 M2 B2 
4. R2 S2 M2 F2 U2 u2 F2 U L2 U' F2 M2 F2 U' u2 B2 U' F2 M2 U2 M2 U u' L2 U' u' F2 R2 U u L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 u F2 U' u F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
5. S2 L2 S2 M2 U u' L2 U2 u' L2 F2 R2 U u' M2 U R2 S2 U2 u' R2 U' M2 U' u2 R2 U' u2 M2 U2 u2 L2 U' S2 U u L2 U2 L2 U u2 F2 U' u' F2 R2 S2 R2 U2 M2 

3x3x5 
1. F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 / D2 U' R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' U L2 B D' F R D U' L' 
2. D F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 / D F2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U R B' U F' L U' L2 D R' B 
3. F2 U D R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' D B2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 D / L' F' U' B' L F2 U R' B2 L D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 U R2 
4. L2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 / B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' U' R' B' D2 B' L2 R2 U R'
5. B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 / D' F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' D' B' L' B F D' L2 D2 R' 

3x3x6
1. F2 3u R2 S2 R2 F2 U' u 3u F2 L2 S2 M2 U2 u' 3u2 F2 3u2 M2 B2 M2 U' u' 3u' S2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U u2 3u2 F2 M2 F2 R2 U2 u2 3u R2 F2 U' u' M2 F2 R2 U2 u R2 F2 3u S2 
2. F2 U2 3u S2 R2 B2 L2 U' u 3u' M2 B2 L2 U2 u2 3u2 L2 B2 U' u2 3u R2 S2 U u2 3u' L2 S2 M2 u' B2 u' 3u2 S2 U' 3u S2 R2 U u2 3u' M2 U' u2 3u S2 U2 u 3u' F2 R2 U2 u' 3u L2 U2 u' 3u2 B2 u' B2 
3. R2 S2 L2 U2 u' 3u2 R2 F2 M2 U' u 3u L2 U2 u 3u' R2 B2 M2 S2 U2 u 3u2 F2 u2 3u2 M2 S2 3u2 M2 u 3u2 B2 u R2 B2 R2 F2 M2 u' 3u2 B2 M2 U' u F2 U' u' F2 M2 U2 L2 F2 
4. U2 u 3u2 F2 R2 U u' 3u' F2 R2 U u2 3u2 B2 L2 B2 L2 u' 3u' L2 B2 R2 U2 u' 3u2 L2 U2 u' 3u' B2 U2 u 3u' S2 U' 3u R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' u' 3u' R2 U' u2 3u F2 L2 F2 u' 3u M2 F2 U u2 3u' F2 L2 U u2 3u2 
5. S2 U' 3u' F2 U' u 3u R2 B2 L2 F2 M2 U u 3u S2 U' u2 S2 M2 F2 L2 U' 3u L2 S2 u2 R2 B2 U u2 3u' L2 u' 3u L2 u2 3u2 R2 F2 3u' L2 B2 M2 U2 u 3u' F2 u 3u L2 S2 U2 u2 M2 

3x3x7
1. u' R2 F2 U2 u' d' B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 d2 U2 u' F2 d' L2 R2 D' d' L2 d2 L2 D2 d' L2 F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' u' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' d2 U u' F2 L2 d' L2 / D' F R2 B' L F2 B L' U F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 F B L2 
2. D2 d2 L2 B2 D d2 R2 B2 F2 d2 L2 D d2 U2 u L2 D' d2 L2 R2 D2 d' B2 U D' d2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 u R2 d' F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 L2 B2 / D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F R2 B' U2 B2 F' R D' L D2 F D2 B2 F' U' R' 
3. L2 d R2 F2 U' u L2 U2 u F2 B2 D d B2 u2 d2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 d L2 D' d' L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U' u L2 D2 d' R2 U L2 / F U2 B D2 B F L2 D2 B' D2 F' R F2 D R F L2 R2 U R D 
4. R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' u2 B2 L2 D' d' L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' D B2 R2 L2 F2 U2 u D d2 B2 F2 U' u2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' u' R2 D2 d / R' B' D' L2 U2 L2 U2 B R L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 
5. U2 u2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D d F2 L2 F2 D d' L2 D d2 R2 B2 U2 u2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U' u L2 U' u2 L2 F2 D U u' L2 F2 B2 U' u' B2 U2 u R2 B2 L2 D' d' F2 R2 U2 u' / U F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U2 L B2 F' L' D U' F' L B D'


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 5, 2012)

*3x3x4: Sub 1*

1:08.78, 1:04.43, 1:07.03, (1:11.34), (49.34) = *1:06.75*

Not great average, small pop on the 1:11.

Cool thread idea.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

Round 1
3x3x2-Race to sub-15(0/3)
Average:19.36
16.05, 24.45, 16.11, 20.89, 21.08 I need to loosen my cube, and learn the y-perm

3x3x5-Race to sub-1 (0/3)
Average: 1:17.44
1:33.70, 1:18.02, 1:05.24, 53.45, 1:29.05 PB single and good average

3x3x7-Race to sub-2 (0/3)
Average: 2:28.69 
DNF,1:57.28, 2:40.08, 2:37.48,2:08.69 DNF ruined the average


----------



## mycube (Aug 11, 2012)

like! 
3x3x1: race so sub5 (1/3)
(7.34) 6.40 3.28 4.09 (2.66) = 4.59
3x3x2: Race to sub15 (1/3)
12.56 (15.56) 14.16 (9.22) 14.58 = 13.77


----------



## KCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

Round 1 Results

3x3x1

mycube: 4.59 (1/3)

3x3x2

mycube: 13.77 (1/3)
KCuber: 19.36 (0/3)

3x3x4

Alcuber: 1:06.75 (0/3)

3x3x5

KCuber: 1:17.44 (0/3)

3x3x7

KCuber: 2:28.69 (0/3)


----------



## KCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round 2 Scrambles*

*3x3x1*
1. D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2
2. L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2
3. L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2
4. U2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2
5. R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 

*3x3x2*
1. U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U2
2. F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 B2
3. R2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2
4. R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 R2
5. F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2

*3x3x4* 
1. U2 u' L2 U' u R2 S2 U u' R2 U2 u2 M2 S2 L2 B2 L2 S2 M2 B2 u2 M2 S2 U2 S2 R2 U' u2 L2 U u R2 F2 M2 U' u2 R2 F2 U u' L2 F2 U u B2 L2 U2 u2 F2 L2
2. S2 U2 u2 M2 F2 u2 R2 F2 M2 u B2 U' L2 u' L2 u2 F2 M2 F2 L2 U u2 R2 F2 L2 S2 U u R2 F2 U u2 R2 S2 u B2 U' u R2 S2 R2 U L2 F2 U
3. F2 U u' R2 S2 M2 u' B2 R2 U' u' L2 U' u' L2 U2 u R2 u' B2 R2 B2 U2 u2 M2 S2 R2 B2 U' u' S2 L2 U u L2 u L2 U2 u2 L2 B2 U2 u2 B2 M2 u R2 F2 U
4. u L2 B2 U' B2 u' F2 M2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 u2 B2 R2 U2 u2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U M2 S2 u' M2 U2 u L2 U2 S2 u B2 R2 S2 u2 B2 U u'
5. u B2 R2 S2 R2 U u2 B2 M2 F2 U u R2 F2 M2 U' u' R2 U u M2 U' u2 M2 B2 U2 u2 M2 S2 M2 U2 B2 U u' S2 U2 u S2 R2 u' B2 U F2 R2 F2 u2 M2 u 

*3x3x5*
1. U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 / U2 F2 D2 L B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 L B' D' F L2 U F' R' F' D2
2. R2 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 / R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 U' F L D' U' L2 F L B'
3. U D L2 U' D F2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D / U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F D' L' R' F2 U R' U2 R F'
4. D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 U / L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 R U F' D2 R' B2 F' D R2 B2
5. D' L2 U2 D B2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 / R F' D2 R D2 F' U R' D F2 L2 F B L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 

*3x3x6*
1. U' 3u S2 U u2 3u2 F2 U2 3u2 S2 R2 U' u S2 U' u' 3u2 B2 u' 3u F2 U 3u' M2 B2 M2 U2 u' B2 L2 u 3u R2 S2 R2 F2 L2 U' u R2 S2 U' u' 3u B2 L2 u2 B2 M2 S2 U u' B2 M2 F2
2. B2 M2 U2 u2 3u2 S2 U' u 3u' M2 U' 3u2 M2 U' 3u2 B2 U R2 S2 R2 B2 u 3u B2 L2 U2 u 3u B2 u' S2 u2 3u M2 B2 U' u2 3u' F2 R2 B2 U' u' 3u B2 U' 3u' L2 B2 U' u 3u' M2 U' u2 3u2 S2 U u2 3u B2
3. R2 S2 M2 B2 U 3u' M2 S2 U u' 3u2 R2 U' u2 3u2 L2 B2 U' u' 3u' M2 U2 u 3u' R2 U u2 3u R2 F2 L2 B2 M2 U u 3u R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 u B2 u' 3u' B2 U2 u2 3u' B2 U2 u 3u' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 u 3u M2
4. S2 u 3u M2 U' 3u' F2 u 3u2 L2 S2 R2 B2 R2 U u' 3u2 M2 U2 u 3u2 B2 L2 U2 u' 3u2 R2 U2 u' 3u B2 U' 3u2 L2 S2 U' R2 u' 3u M2 S2 M2 U u' 3u2 B2 R2 F2 M2 B2 U2 u' 3u S2 U u' 3u R2 S2
5. M2 F2 U u R2 U' 3u2 F2 3u' L2 F2 M2 B2 L2 F2 U' u2 L2 F2 U u 3u2 M2 S2 u 3u2 B2 U u2 3u' F2 U u' 3u M2 S2 M2 U2 3u' L2 U u 3u2 L2 S2 R2 U' u M2 B2 L2 U 3u' B2 U2 u2 3u 

*3x3x7*
1. F2 B2 R2 D d2 L2 B2 D d2 U u' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 u' B2 R2 B2 F2 U u2 B2 D2 d2 F2 U2 u2 D2 d' L2 D2 d U L2 B2 D2 d L2 R2 D d L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 / R2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F D' F' R' B' L F' R
2. D2 d' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 u B2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 D' d U L2 U2 u R2 B2 F2 D2 d F2 R2 d2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 D d2 U u' B2 / U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 R U2 R2 D F R2 U F' D' R2
3. L2 F2 u R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 d2 F2 D d' U' u' F2 L2 U' u2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' u2 D d2 F2 d2 F2 R2 D d B2 d' U2 u' L2 U' u2 B2 R2 U u R2 D' d R2 / F R2 D' R' B D2 R U' F' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2
4. B2 D2 d2 F2 U R2 U2 u F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D d B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 d2 U' u' B2 F2 D2 d' F2 U u' D d2 B2 R2 B2 D2 d' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' u L2 U2 R2 L2 / U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 R2
5. D' d L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 d2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' u' B2 L2 U' u' B2 R2 d U' u R2 B2 U u' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' u2 R2 F2 / B2 D' L' B' U2 L D' L' U F2 R' U2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2


----------



## mycube (Aug 14, 2012)

3x3x1: race so sub5 (2/3)
(5.44) 4.86 2.71 (1.61) 3.63 = 3.73
3x3x2: Race to sub15 (2/3)
11.75 14.43 14.09 (16.97) (10.81) = 13.42


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 15, 2012)

*3x3x4 [Sub-1 0/3]*

(1:27.93), 1:14.21, 1:16.97, 1:20.84, (47.25) = *1:17.34*

Pop, bad solve, pop (would've been good), very bad solve, pop (could've been sub-40 but it wasn't a major pop)

I'm not even kidding...


----------



## KCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

*Round 2 Results*

3x3x1
mycube-3.73(2/3)

3x3x2
mycube-13.42(2/3)

3x3x4
Alcuber-1:17.34


----------



## KCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

*Round 3 Scrambles*

3x3x1
1.L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 
2.D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 
3.L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 
4.D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 
5.R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 

3x3x2
1.R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 
2.U R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 R2 
3.R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 R2 U' 
4.U' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 
5.F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 

3x3x4

1.L2 U S2 U u M2 U' u2 M2 S2 U' u M2 u' L2 F2 M2 S2 U' u R2 U F2 M2 U2 B2 M2 U' L2 U2 u S2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 u L2 U2 u2 R2 U2 L2 S2 
2.S2 L2 F2 L2 U2 u F2 U' u F2 U' u2 M2 F2 M2 B2 M2 U' u' S2 U' u F2 U u' S2 R2 U u F2 M2 B2 M2 U' u' F2 R2 S2 M2 U' u2 L2 U' u L2 B2 R2 U2 u' R2 F2 
3.U2 u' B2 U u S2 U2 u B2 R2 U2 u2 S2 u S2 U u' L2 U' u2 F2 U2 u R2 U u2 B2 u' B2 L2 U' u L2 F2 U2 u S2 U' u B2 M2 U2 u L2 S2 L2 U' u R2 U2 B2 U' u R2 
4.U u2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' u2 M2 F2 U' u' M2 U2 M2 u' R2 U2 u B2 U2 u2 F2 R2 S2 u' M2 u2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' u M2 U2 u L2 U u' M2 F2 U u' F2 R2 U u M2 
5.L2 U u' L2 U u' L2 U' u2 B2 u L2 S2 M2 F2 L2 F2 M2 U u' F2 u' B2 U2 u2 F2 U2 u' S2 M2 U' S2 U u' S2 U2 u L2 U2 F2 M2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' S2 M2 

3x3x5
1.L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 / F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 U B' L B2 L F D' F2 L' F D' R 
2.F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 / R' U2 B' U F' B2 D R' U B U2 F2 U F2 D F2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 
3.D2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' D2 / B R2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 F R2 D' L2 B' L' R' F2 D B U' B U2
4.U' D' F2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' / F2 R' L' F R2 F' U' D2 F' U2 F2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' 
5.R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 D2 F2 U' D2 L2 B2 D' U F2 U / F L2 B' D F2 B D R' F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 D2 

3x3x6
1.L2 U' u2 3u B2 U' 3u' R2 S2 L2 S2 U' u 3u' B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 u' 3u2 F2 R2 F2 U 3u2 S2 U u2 S2 u2 3u2 B2 L2 u' 3u M2 S2 u2 B2 L2 S2 u2 3u' L2 u 3u B2 U2 u R2 U' u' 3u2 F2 
2.U 3u B2 L2 u 3u L2 U' u' 3u B2 U' u' 3u R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 M2 U2 u B2 u 3u B2 U' u 3u' B2 U2 u B2 M2 B2 u 3u S2 U u2 3u2 M2 U2 3u F2 U2 3u B2 L2 U2 3u' F2 L2 
3.U' u' B2 U u 3u' B2 U u' 3u F2 L2 U 3u2 B2 L2 U u' 3u' R2 F2 U' u' 3u2 R2 F2 U u 3u2 F2 R2 F2 U2 u' L2 S2 R2 U2 3u' R2 S2 L2 U u' 3u' S2 U u2 3u S2 u2 3u L2 U' 3u B2 L2 B2 M2 B2 
4.R2 U u2 R2 U' u2 R2 U' u' 3u M2 F2 U u' 3u R2 u2 3u R2 S2 U u' 3u' B2 3u2 S2 u2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 u' B2 R2 U' S2 U' u' R2 U2 u' 3u2 B2 L2 S2 M2 S2 R2 U' u 3u S2 
5.R2 u2 3u F2 L2 B2 U 3u2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' u' 3u B2 U2 u' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U u2 3u2 R2 S2 u2 3u2 M2 U2 u2 3u F2 u L2 U' u2 3u M2 B2 U u 3u2 M2 S2 L2 U' u2 L2 u' 3u 

3x3x7
1.B2 L2 D' d' R2 L2 B2 F2 d' B2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L2 D' d2 u F2 L2 U' F2 B2 D' d2 L2 U' u2 B2 F2 U2 u D2 R2 B2 D d B2 F2 R2 B2 U' u2 D d2 B2 R2 u / R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 L U2 L F2 D R D' L' U' L2 F R' B F 
2.L2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 D d' F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D d2 B2 u' F2 U' u2 F2 d R2 U' u F2 D2 d2 U u' B2 F2 R2 u R2 d' L2 F2 U u' F2 U2 u2 F2 L2 F2 / F2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L' R F' D2 B L D' L2 U' L2 
3.B2 u2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B2 U u2 R2 D' d2 L2 U2 u D' d' B2 R2 U' u' B2 d2 F2 B2 U2 u' D' L2 u D d2 B2 D' d F2 d' L2 D R2 F2 D2 d' L2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 / F2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L D2 L U' F D2 U2 L' U R2 D' U B 
4.U2 D2 R2 D2 d' R2 U L2 F2 u R2 u' D' F2 D2 R2 D' d F2 R2 B2 U u L2 D' B2 U' u' R2 B2 F2 D d' F2 U2 u2 R2 U u' F2 R2 D2 d F2 U' B2 R2 F2 / U B2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 U L' F R D2 U B2 U2 B D' B' L 
5.F2 d2 R2 U2 u2 d F2 R2 D d' F2 u D d L2 D2 d U' u' L2 D' d L2 D L2 D' d2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' u R2 L2 U2 u B2 L2 F2 D2 d2 U2 u' L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 / B2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D U' R' F L2 D L' B U2 L2 D2 U2


----------



## mycube (Aug 20, 2012)

3x3x1: race so sub5 (3/3)
(4.68) 4.09 3.77 2.71 (2.34) = 3.52
3x3x2: Race to sub15 (3/3)
(14.46) 14.44 13.59 (9.84) 13.83 = 13.95


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 21, 2012)

*3x3x4 - Sub-1 [0/3]*

(2:59.46), 1:03.81, (45.83), 1:14.16, 48.13 = *1:02.03*

2:59 was a big pop, then I messed up and got confused xD

Need to tighten this thing a bit...


----------



## KCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry that I haven't been updating this thread, I've been bizzy with school, so from now on new scrambles will be posted every Saturday.

Round 3 Results

3x3x1
mycube 3.52 GRADUATED!!!

3x3x2
mycube 13.95 GRADUATED!!!


3x3x4
alcuber 1:02.03


Round 4 Scrambles
(I'm removing 3x3x6 and 3x3x7 from now on)

3x3x1 (Now 15 moves long)
1. U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
2. L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 
3. R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 
4. R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 
5. U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 

3x3x2
1. F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 
2. U B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 
3. R2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 U 
4. B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 
5. B2 U' B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 F2

3x3x4
1. U' u B2 u' B2 R2 U2 u2 R2 U' u S2 U u2 S2 L2 U2 u2 L2 B2 L2 S2 U' u2 M2 U u' F2 M2 F2 U2 M2 S2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' u2 S2 M2 U u M2 U L2 u2 
2. R2 B2 U2 u S2 L2 U B2 u F2 M2 F2 u2 B2 U2 u L2 B2 M2 B2 R2 U u2 B2 L2 S2 u' B2 R2 F2 U2 u' R2 S2 L2 B2 U2 u2 L2 F2 L2 S2 U' u M2 F2 
3. S2 L2 U' u F2 L2 F2 M2 u R2 U' F2 R2 U u2 S2 L2 u F2 U' u' F2 R2 u F2 U u B2 M2 F2 L2 S2 M2 S2 R2 B2 R2 u' M2 F2 R2 S2 R2 S2 
4. L2 U2 u' M2 U u2 R2 U u' S2 U' u2 M2 B2 M2 F2 M2 S2 L2 U' u2 F2 U2 u' M2 u' R2 U' u2 L2 u' L2 U' u B2 M2 F2 U2 u' S2 U' u2 B2 U' S2 L2 U u S2 U' u R2 
5. F2 U u' S2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' u M2 U' u2 S2 L2 B2 M2 B2 R2 U2 u S2 M2 U' u2 S2 U2 u2 R2 F2 U' u' B2 M2 S2 R2 U' u' R2 S2 U2 u2 F2 R2 F2 R2 

3x3x5
1. F2 L2 U' D2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 / L2 F2 U B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L' D R' D B' U L' U' R' U' 
2. F2 U' L2 R2 U D' F2 D' L2 F2 U D' L2 F2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L2 R2 D' / B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L F2 L' F U B2 L' D B' R 
3. L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 / R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 F U2 L2 U' F R2 U2 L' B' L2 B2 L 
4. R2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 U B2 U B2 D U L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 / D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B L2 B' L' D' R F2 R B R2 B2 U' L' 
5. F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B2 U D2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 / F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R B D F' R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U


----------



## mycube (Sep 5, 2012)

3x3x1: race so sub4 (1/3)
(1.22) 2.08 (3.94) 1.31 2.44 = 1.94
LOL
3x3x2: Race to sub14 (1/3)
14.25 12.31 13.90 (12.30) (14.38) = 13.49


----------

